# M12 Fuel Installation Drill/Driver



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Somewhere right around page 13 of this very thread, @HackWork will reveal that he had no intention of buying it anyways:vs_laugh:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen it and I guess I just don't really get the point. It looks kind of gimmicky to me. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> I've seen it and I guess I just don't really get the point. It looks kind of gimmicky to me.


Exactly what I thought. 

Now that I have used the M12 Surge hydraulic impact gun for a couple months I have found that gimmicky too. I wish I spend $40 less on the normal impact.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The offset chuck has been around a long time, Panasonic always made one. The tight right angle, I think AEG made one like this? They are not really for construction IMO, more for mechanical assembly shops, cabinet makers, etc.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t understand this thing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I don’t understand this thing.


And you shouldn’t. It’s for a homeowner who believes he is getting 4 tools and will do large renovations in 30 minutes like on those TV shows.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would lose three of those four heads in no time. My 11 in one is a 2 in one.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> I would lose three of those four heads in no time. My 11 in one is a 2 in one.


And the one you didn't lose would be the most obscure/useless one. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> And you shouldn’t. It’s for a homeowner who believes he is getting 4 tools and will do large renovations in 30 minutes like on those TV shows.


With a $229 price tag and being Milwaukee Fuel it's definitely being geared and marketed to professionals. Just look at all the "pros" using it in their marketing pictures. That being said, I messed with it on the display at HD tonight [while there to buy other stuff, obviously ] and it was definitely underwhelming. It did look and feel like a homeowner tool. I can see it being useful for someone who installs burglar alarms and needs to drill small holes all the time and occasionally drive screws. It has a place, but it's definitely not going to take the place of an M12 impact whether you have a Gen 1 or the most recent.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

It is a direct copy of the festool csx I believe. It is really made for woodworkers/cabinet makers. In that environment a impact isn't even that useful, too much torque and not enough control.

It is a pro level tool, just aimed at different pros.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jarhead0531 said:


> It is a pro level tool, just aimed at different pros.


Professional DIYer.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Professional DIYer.


:no:


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

A friend got one recently and it seems pretty underwhelming to me.
Really low powered feel and i dont really understand the handle at all?

I just got a Dewalt 12v screwdriver for less than 1/2 the price and it is a lot more compact and the grip is much better to me too.
The best part though is how compact the charger is as i need to travel to a job soon and need something as portable as possible overall.
The new yellow 12v stuff is pretty impressive at least when new!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Professional DIYer.


Spoken like an electrician who has never built cabinets. 

I haven't bought it yet, but I will. I'm sure the power is very similar to the bosch drivers I currently use around the shop. Are they driving a 2" screw, if predrilled, yes, but slowly. That isn't their primary use. You comparing that to to the m12 fuel impact or fuel drill is like comparing a brad nailer to a framing nailer. 

But please do continue to enlighten us with your ignorance, we rather enjoy it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jarhead0531 said:


> Spoken like an electrician who has never built cabinets.


Nope, my father is a carpenter who’s only hobbies were in carpentry. I grew up building.

He would see it as a gimmick just like me. He’s actually the one who taught me to have separate drills and drivers set up for everything instead of always having to change bits in the same tool.



> I haven't bought it yet, but I will. I'm sure the power is very similar to the bosch drivers I currently use around the shop. Are they driving a 2" screw, if predrilled, yes, but slowly. That isn't their primary use. You comparing that to to the m12 fuel impact or fuel drill is like comparing a brad nailer to a framing nailer.
> 
> But please do continue to enlighten us with your ignorance, we rather enjoy it.


 Can you show me where I compared the gimmick in the OP to an impact gun or drill?? 

What you've just done in your post is the epitome of ignorance, so watch the way you use that word next time.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Nope, my father is a carpenter who’s only hobbies were in carpentry. I grew up building.
> 
> He would see it as a gimmick just like me. He’s actually the one who taught me to have separate drills and drivers set up for everything instead of always having to change bits in the same tool.
> 
> ...


So now we know where you get your stubbornness... 

Mostly that last post was just to get you fired up, as was the previous statement. You are a very opinionated, and confrontational person (at least online). I like to poke people like that.

As to my previous state about ignorance, the definition is "lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about a particular thing." 

As I have used the bosch version (love it, but stays in shop) I would fall into the category of knowledgeable, informed, and aware. You would fall into the other category, (see definition above) as you have never used said tool.

For what little it may be worth I find many of your posts both informative, and well thought out (for the most part obviously). I'm glad you continue to post and increase the knowledge of both the active members, and those that just lurk.

BUT, DAMN SON, you get fired up quick.:vs_mad:

My entertainment for the day is done, have to go be productive and get off the computer.

Peace out


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you not see my earlier post about rape? 

Pepper your angus.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

jarhead0531 said:


> For what little it may be worth I find many of your posts both informative, and well thought out (for the most part obviously). I'm glad you continue to post and increase the knowledge of both the active members, and those that just lurk.


I, on the other hand, hope he gets a very bad form of cancer that spreads to his entire body causes the slowest, most torturous death possible. 















I still love ya Hacky. :vs_blush:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> I, on the other hand, hope he gets a very bad form of cancer that spreads to his entire body causes the slowest, most torturous death possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> Nice


Thanks. I thought so too. 

I actually like Hacky when he's not telling me how lame I am for not fornicating.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you guys talking about me again? :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MTW said:


> I, on the other hand, hope he gets a very bad form of cancer that spreads to his entire body causes the slowest, most torturous death possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Christian of you. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> Very Christian of you.


I posted that knowing full well someone would say that. So, there, you got me. Nailed to a wall. Done. Over.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I posted that knowing full well someone would say that. So, there, you got me. Nailed to a cross. Done. Over.


Fify.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Fify.


:vs_mad:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I had a mechanical guy show me that took the other day and don't see the point. The synchronous 18/12v gang rapid charger on the other hand? Acquired. It's fricken sweet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> :vs_mad:


Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I had a mechanical guy show me that took the other day and don't see the point. The synchronous 18/12v gang rapid charger on the other hand? Acquired. It's fricken sweet.


This baby?









That is pretty cool and I would get it if I had to do it over. But for now I have an M18/M12 Rapid charger and 4 M12 chargers all setup on my divider powered by an inverter so I can charge batteries during the commute.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

HackWork said:


> This baby?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...chargers all setup on my divider powered by an inverter so I can charge batteries during the commute.


Just curious, what's your service area radius? Pretty dense population where you are. I'd imagine 15-20 miles would be sufficient. And it's a 30-45 minute "commute" max?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Just curious, what's your service area radius? Pretty dense population where you are. I'd imagine 15-20 miles would be sufficient. And it's a 30-45 minute "commute" max?


Yeah, I service mainly the 13 towns around me, although I will go further out if it's for a good job. Looking on a map my service area is about 8 miles by 12 miles. That can generally take up to 30 minutes from one side to the other if there is traffic/construction.

My trip from job to job is generally less. I try to charge batteries when I know I will be in the truck for a while, or if I only have to stop to go to the supply house or to a quick service call/estimate.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MTW said:


> I, on the other hand, hope he gets a very bad form of cancer that spreads to his entire body causes the slowest, most torturous death possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was really mean.:sad:


----------

